# Kodiak saw



## 380LGR (Mar 25, 2009)

Where can i get kodiak inserted saw teeth for a 60" saw


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 26, 2009)

?


----------



## Ed*L (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm guessing you want teeth for a 60" circle mill blade?

You might call these guys.

http://www.menomineesaw.com/


Ed


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 26, 2009)

Doesn't this fall under the milling forum? :monkey:


----------



## 380LGR (Mar 26, 2009)

mmfaller39 said:


> doesn't this fall under the milling forum? :monkey:



no this is for a slasher saw used on the landing behind the log loader to buck up logs.


----------



## 380LGR (Mar 26, 2009)

http://theoliverstores.com/inventory-popup.asp?item=16783&pic=56658

Here is a pic of a slasher.


----------



## Cletuspsc (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey joe I found this I know they are who meltz get knives from for the big chipper. 

http://www.simonds.cc/productpages/insertedtooth.php?menu=mnuMLogs


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 26, 2009)

why dont you just get a saw buck?


----------



## 380LGR (Mar 26, 2009)

To slow and sawbucks dont like mud and rocks.


----------



## FRED PARKER (May 10, 2009)

*kodiaks in stock*



380LGR said:


> Where can i get kodiak inserted saw teeth for a 60" saw


 
My shop manufactures the best kodiaks, M ,R & negative hook style bodies and many more.


----------



## bradstr (May 11, 2009)

I got mine from the local Nortrax. The price depends on whether you want the whole tooth or just the tip. PM if you want the contact info.


----------



## FRED PARKER (May 17, 2009)

Never heard of nortrax, Is their kodiak inserted tooth like the simonds inserted tooth, casted or machine. I heard that simonds stop making a lot of their saw teeth like their saw bit ,negative hook style ,m-style carbide and some others.
Yea, I would like to have their number.


----------



## bradstr (May 17, 2009)

These are some pics of what I have. Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## FRED PARKER (May 17, 2009)

*simonds style kodiak*

Thanks for the pictures of a kodiak style inserted tooth. Yes that is a simonds style kodiak steel casted saw tooth. Yes i' am looking for users for that type of tooth, I will explain more later. Thanks again, I'll be in touch.


----------



## FRED PARKER (May 18, 2009)

fred parker said:


> my shop manufactures the kodiaks, m ,r & negative hook style bodies and many more.


 [email protected]


----------



## GFS (May 20, 2009)

*Kodiak teeth*

Check out www.globalforestrysupply.com
or call 888-900-7292 ask for Rod or Shawn

They have the best prices for your cutting needs


----------



## FRED PARKER (May 20, 2009)

*saw teeth*

Thanks for the information on saw teeth, I will bookmark.


----------



## FRED PARKER (May 23, 2009)

Here is another picture of a kodiak style for a 60'' and 70'' slasher saw and for the ones they use in the sawmills.



View attachment 99301


----------

